# Original Rollfast Hopalong Cassidy



## catfish (Nov 18, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-R...103762?hash=item1c98690552:g:IGUAAOSwoVNaELTF


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## jungleterry (Nov 21, 2017)

Darn shame and big money . I would rescue  this but not for that money .


----------



## AMF Rocketeer (Feb 4, 2020)

I see it’s been over two years - but is this still for sale?


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 4, 2020)

AMF Rocketeer said:


> I see it’s been over two years - but is this still for sale?



if it is, it isn't on ebay any longer.









						hopalong cassidy tricycle: Search Result | eBay
					

Buy and sell electronics, cars, fashion apparel, collectibles, sporting goods, digital cameras, baby items, coupons, and everything else on eBay, the world's online marketplace



					www.ebay.com


----------

